# Desk Pens



## LanceD (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought I'd do something a little different and make a couple of desk pens. The first one I made for the owner of the local Harley Davidson shop. He had me make two custom fishing rods for him and I decided to give it to him as a thank you for purchasing the rods. After I gave it to him he decided to order three more in the same color patterns for his two salesmen and receptionist.

The first is a Berea acrylic bottle stopper blank with black lucite pen done in a copper plating.

The second is a buckeye burl base with black lucite pen.

Thank you for taking the time to look and I appreciate any and all comments.

Lance


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 22, 2006)

Those look pretty sweet, Lance.


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 22, 2006)

They look GREAT!!!  The idea makes the pen look like its sitting in an ink well to me. Great Job!  Can I ask how much you would normally get for something like that? 
Gary


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 22, 2006)

Great idea! I love the acrylic stand, very appropriate for the Harley Shop. Are they Barons?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 22, 2006)

Standing ovation, Lance!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 22, 2006)

nicely done, Lance!
Personally, I like the looks of the first one better, especially since the cb looks less like one.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 22, 2006)

Very cool - nice idea. Congrats on the additional sales!

Chris


----------



## LanceD (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />They look GREAT!!!  The idea makes the pen look like its sitting in an ink well to me. Great Job!  Can I ask how much you would normally get for something like that?
> Gary



Thanks everyone. Gary I've been getting 65.00 for them. Materials run around 20.00 for the set.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 22, 2006)

Outstanding!... I am going to have to consider that myself.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 22, 2006)

Those are great, nice work.


----------



## jssmith3 (Aug 23, 2006)

Lance, those are fantastic, I had wanted to try that for a long time.  What is in the top of the 2nd one?  It looks like you have added something blue or it could just be me of course, ya never know []
Janet


----------



## LanceD (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />Lance, those are fantastic, I had wanted to try that for a long time.  What is in the top of the 2nd one?  It looks like you have added something blue or it could just be me of course, ya never know []
> Janet



Hi Janet. Thank you. That is an 8mm turquoise cabochon that I countersunk into the end. A nice little addition to the pen that I have to give Ed Davidson credit for.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 23, 2006)

g'DAY Lance they look fantastic mate.[]


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice Lance, good job, really like the shapes and choice of materials


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 23, 2006)

Very very nice Lance! I very much like the top one.


----------



## blodal (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wags54 (Aug 23, 2006)

Really nice and creative idea Lance!


----------



## Dario (Aug 23, 2006)

COOL!!!


----------



## chitswood (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, thats a cool idea! Looks like you did a good job too!


----------



## vick (Aug 23, 2006)

Those are some great looking desk pens!


----------

